# Rlt 28 First Peek.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeaah !







Thats right my cup of tea. Beautiful.

Any closer informations available now ???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Automatic ETA 2824, screw down crown. 200m Water resist. 45mm inc crown. Swiss made all steel case.


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, that was fast. Thanks.







... it will be limited edtion ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should not be a limited edition but I shall not be making hundreds.


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

Good. And the crystal ? Sapphire or mineral ? .... I hope i have not to many questions.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Roy,


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Roy, A big thumbs up from me 

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now that is nice. Not putting 200M above 6?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really like that Roy









Another to add to the list









RLT 26 first I hope


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Very nice Roy.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Great looking Roy! Probably a tad big for my small wrist but lov that dial! It's has a very unique look for a Submariner styled watch which is hard to pull off!

Michael


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice one Roy - I may have to raid the piggy bank for that one


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's a great looking watch.

Well done Roy.

Dave


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice watch Roy, I'd buy one if I hadn't have bought the M4 but I have too many divers watches now. Great design, it looks clean and neat.

Andrew.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice one Roy, and a good size.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Big, 200m WR, white on black date wheel - well done Roy! Not positive about the hands, but they'd be easiy enough to change I suppose. Actaully, it's the seconds I'm not mad about. And if the minute hand were orange...
















Same question as above about the crystal and I'm wondering what parts of the dial are lumed.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Roy! I love divers and this one is no exception, though I second Nalu. Would love to see some orange in there









Any chance of getting an orange custom painted hand in there somewhere?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very cool Roy








This will also be on my RLT shopping list


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

saboter said:


> Good. And the crystal ? Sapphire or mineral ? .... I hope i have not to many questions.


Mineral



pg tips said:


> Now that is nice. Not putting 200M above 6?


No



Nalu said:


> Same question as above about the crystal and I'm wondering what parts of the dial are lumed.


Mineral glass, the hour batons will be luminous.



hakim said:


> Very nice Roy! I love divers and this one is no exception, though I second Nalu. Would love to see some orange in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange is so yesterday.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Orange is so yesterday.


What about yellow?









As in the second hand


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like the second hand as it is but I will of course fit a plain yellow , orange or pink if specially requested.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


>


Oh flippin heck....









I've been wanting an RN (ish) style for a while now and really fancy that, but I have not managed to pay for my RLT 20 yet









So many watches - so much 710....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Fair enough, Roy. The decision is down to the prices (27 and 28) then


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Roy Posted Yesterday, 05:03 PM
> 
> QUOTE(saboter @ Feb 27 2006, 07:48 PM)
> 
> Orange is so yesterday.


I like "yesterday"









So what the flavor today Roy? :tongue1:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

.....all your troubles seemed so far away... er, as the song said...

Hmmm... maybe green like the hand on Deano's modified Seiko?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 06:58 AM
> 
> .....all your troubles seemed so far away... er, as the song said...
> 
> Hmmm... maybe green like the hand on Deano's modified Seiko?










Hmmmm, maybe pink. My daughter would love that!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

hakim said:


> > Roy Posted Yesterday, 05:03 PM
> >
> > QUOTE(saboter @ Feb 27 2006, 07:48 PM)
> >
> ...


Black is the new orange.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Nalu Posted Yesterday, 07:12 PM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Mar 1 2006, 05:22 AM)
> 
> ...


Sound good to me!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Any more information about this one? It's not on the latest update so have you any idea when it'll be available Roy? Also any idea of price yet?

Sorry don't me to pester you Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There will be another site update next week Paul and the RLT28 will be on the site then.

Price is yet to be calculated , I'm waiting for some customs charges on the parts, but I expect some where between Â£155 and Â£175.


----------



## moonloop (Feb 16, 2006)

Very, very smart indeed.

Just need to save a few more Â£$$Â£ and then maybe invest.....

Shame my TV packed up and my car has been vandalised







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

moonloop said:


> Shame my TV packed up and my car has been vandalised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now is the time to forget about Tv and get a life then. starting with a 28.







Take the opportunity to walk everywhere showing it off too. 

Welcome moonloop.









Roy, that price sounds bloody good deal.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

another question,to have a different colour second hand would cost exttra? if so roughly how much? thanks


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Roy

what is the size lug tip to lug tip? Is the watch much bigger or smaller than the RLT 20?

Michael


----------

